
Migrating Pinterest profiles to React - activatedgeek
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/migrating-pinterest-profiles-react
======
ecesena
It would be nice to see some more numbers, e.g. page size, load time, etc.
(and perhaps some critical analysis of the cost you have to pay in the
transition period, where your clients for example need to load both
frameworks).

